

What are your hobbies? - gosuri

As a hacker, I can't seem to enjoy any thing for a prolonged period other than coding, learning and building systems. Is majority of the hackers like me or have other interesting hobbies?
======
epall
I don't do it much lately due to school, but I spent several years learning to
be a weaver. I've done everything from belts to blankets, and even tried my
hand at spinning yarn. Weaving is actually a lot like programming (the
Jacquard loom was one of the first machines to use punchcards) in that you set
the system up with a set of rules and then run it. Different systems give you
different languages to express the pattern in, just like programming
languages. The awesome thing about looms is that they're bootstrappable
technology: give me some wood and tools and I can build a loom that I can then
weave on. On top of that, the potential patterns you can create with these
simple programs are innumerable, many of them quite beautiful.

------
mrlyc
I do weightlifting and photography. The weightlifting gives me something
physical to do which is a nice change from sitting still all day. I like
photography because I like being visually creative. The work I do is creative
but not visually as I write Linux device drivers.

My first manager programmed all day, all night and all weekend. I thought that
was a bit much but he ended up doing very well in the industry.

I'd go with your strengths, with what you enjoy and with what interests you.

------
gosuri
Nice, I tried photography for a while and that kinda went to backlogs. Only
thing I really seem to enjoy is coding.

------
ichverstehe
Hard bop and champagne.

